# New Reptile Shop Surrey/ Berks Boarder



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Well the time has finally come, after years as a private breeder and two degrees later it’s finally time for me to announce the grand opening of the new 1000 square foot Global Geckos Reptile shop.
We will be open for business from Wednesday 17th November and will be running 10 days of 10% off everything in store from this date.
Global Geckos represents a new breed of reptile shop. Quite simply we believe in 
great products and great animals with the best provision of information possible.

-100% of our stock is captive bred or captive farmed, Absolutely No WC stock!
-We support small breeders and preferentially buy our livestock direct
 from the breeder rather than middlemen. 
-Housing the largest private breeding facility for geckos in the UK,
 over 25 species of gecko bred on site
-Many other commonly kept species bred on site; including
 Bearded Dragons, Yemens Chameleons, Corn Snakes and more...
-We specialise in supplying rare and unusual livestock (still captive bred though)
-Customer loyalty cards provide further discounts to regular customers
-One of a kind in store library stocked with books, care sheets, magazines,
 scientific papers and literature as well...
-Stocking Exo-terra, Zoo-Med, Arcadia, Lucky Reptile,
 Namiba Terra, and many more.....
-We specialise in stocking a wide range of equipment for naturalistic set ups and are one of the few UK stockists of Ferplast Explora Vivariums.
-For opening weekend there will be over 50 species of reptile and 
 amphibian in stock; including Red Eyed Tree Frogs, Dart Frogs,
 Brazilian Rainbow Boas, Arizona Mountain King snakes, 
 Occelated Uromastyx, Panther Chameleons, Knob Tailed Geckos, Day Geckos,
 Horsefield's Tortoises and many more..... For a full livestock list please check out the thread in the shop classifieds section.
*The new website has just launched but due to time constraints has not yet been loaded with information; this will be added to daily.*
If you sign up to the weekly newsletter, you can be kept updated with new products
and livestock as they arrive. If you have any questions just e-mail [email protected]
The new shop is located 5 minutes from J3 of the M3 or 10 minutes from J12 of the M25.


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrads! Seems like its just down the road to me.
Think I'll probably be visiting... ^^


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Hiya, thats not too far from me at all, i will definetly be paying a visit, i remember looking through your previous website before when i was looking at buying some viper geckos once. I will see you soon!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be popping in soon, prob with Rick above, not too far from me at all!!


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ace said:


> Well the time has finally come, after years as a private breeder and two degrees later it’s finally time for me to announce the grand opening of the new 1000 square foot Global Geckos Reptile shop.
> We will be open for business from Wednesday 17th November and will be running 10 days of 10% off everything in store from this date.
> Global Geckos represents a new breed of reptile shop. Quite simply we believe in
> great products and great animals with the best provision of information possible.
> ...


Well I went along today, and what a top notch shop. They are still moving the last few bits into place etc, but its still looks really good from the moment you step through the door. Even though Will was busy with getting things set up he still took time out of his day to chat to me, show me round and show me the animals. I can tell that alot of effort has gone into getting the shop to where it is, and I can see that in afew days once its all done it will be an example for others to follow. And I think I will be a regular visitor to the shop.

Needless to say I didnt leave empty handed, I picked up a beautiful R. Chahoua and reserved a leachie, both bred by Will. : victory:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wicked, definitely gonna have to pop in for a visit! :2thumb:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Hope to pop in soon!


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

yay!!!! expect to see me soon too :flrt:


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good luck and I will visit soon as your only 5 minutes from me!


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

*Shop Photos*

As im still struggling to find the time to update my new website I thought Id put a few photos up here so people can see what the new shop looks like.

General view of shop:









Counter area:









Counter display tanks (various Phasmids and Dendrobates)









Musk Turtle Enclosure:









Dendrobate enclosure complete with integrated waterfall









Tortoise enclosures:









Phelsuma Enclosure:









Crestie enclosures:









Rear corner of the shop, temporary ivertebrate cabinet (its actually a display enclosure for a sonoran boa but as the boa isnt here yet and neither is my hatchling rack they are temporarily housed here.









Right hand viv stack showing instore library at the rear









Left hand viv stack









Temporary snake rack (untill the new one arrives next month)









View of left hand of the shop









Full view of the shop









Dry goods selection









Its not overly visable in many of the photos but we pride ourselves on the quality of our naturalistic set ups. We have a huge range of livestock in already with more due next week unfortunately with time constraints its not up on the website yet.

Look forward to seeing you instore.

Regards, Will


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the new shop Will it looks brilliant


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

I have visited today and would reccommend the shop.

Friendly people, great looking displays and very healthy looking animals.

Plenty of drystock that we keepers would need.

Get in and support your local reptile shop..

Good Luck,,,,

Gareth


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> (its actually a display enclosure for a sonoran boa but as the boa isnt here yet


Let me know when you get the boa in, I would love to come and see it! :gasp:

David.


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

Looking good dude. I look forward to seeing it in the flesh!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Shop, got some captive bred redfooted tortoises for sale if you are interested:whistling2:


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i popped in there over the weekend, its a very nice shop, brilliant if you are after beautiful displays of different geckos or amphibs. Will really knows his stuff, hes come a long way from the last time i saw him....all those many years ago when i was just a lad who wanted a tokay gecko lol. 

Not much in the way of snakes yet, but he is waiting on his racking at the mo. 

regards

Rick


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks great Will..you need some more colourful pics/posters around the walls!


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments, the shop is still under construction and some of the display tanks along with the 81 tub snake rack are still yet to arrive so plenty of improvements still to come. Despite the lack of the full size snake rack I’m still managing to stock a nice selection of boas and the usual pet shop finds including corns, kings and the like (just no retic localities :whistling2:: victory.
I’ve taken a lot of pride in the displays and gone down the naturalistic live plant route just glad people appreciate them as much as I do. When I have a little more spare time ill put up a thread showing all the various construction stages of the shop, I can barely believe myself how fast it all happened. Once again thanks to everyone for thier kind words.

Regards, Will


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

May have to pop over and have a look around sometime


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, it looks great! May have to pop down with the OH as it's not too far from us


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Been in a few times now, looks great and Will is a genuine, nice guy.
Great set ups and superbly kept animals. Nice one matey.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Will its looking great :2thumb:.I dont think there is anything better than seeing natural setups and happy animals.We will probs get down in the summertime,I cant wait


----------

